
“I can tell you which startups will succeed, without even knowing what they do” - hodgesrm
https://m.signalvnoise.com/silicon-valley-arrogance-i-can-tell-you-which-startups-will-succeed-without-even-knowing-what-89aa8ea35d23#.kizcm7fi2
======
endswapper
I am going to give her the benefit of the doubt that there was some intended
hyperbole and suggest the author was a little silly to put her words under a
microscope. I'm also going to put it in the context that success may not mean
getting funded, or exiting, but learning and perhaps making it to your next
job or startup.

In a world where we focus on headlines and the exception rather than the rule
it a good lesson to learn. Primarily, hard work and commitment make all of the
difference. Maybe you will succeed without them - the exception. However,
understanding and valuing them will give you a lifetime of returns.

